

How to Hire an Amazing Customer Support Person off Craigslist - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2010/12/how-to-hire-amazing-customer-support.html

======
kadavy
I think having some sort of application form is key when hiring anyone off of
CL. It really helps weed out the ones who just won't put forth much effort.

~~~
rishi
Yes. It totally weeds out the people that aren't really that into it.

------
yycom
I do wish Americans (and it seems to be an American peculiarity) would stop
using "off" (and its heinous derivative, "off of") as a general-purpose
preposition. "From" will usually suffice.

~~~
rishi
good call. I will keep that in mind next time. thanks for pointing that out.

